# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [Jeux-concours] Vingt-troisime dition - Premier semestre 2022

## vermine

Le premier semestre de l'anne 2022 est termin. Nous souhaitons dresser le bilan afin de rcompenser les efforts dploys par les membres du club. Les responsables de rubriques ont pris en charge la mise en place de cette dition.

 ::fleche::  _Des jeux-concours ? Mais qu'est-ce que cela peut bien tre ?_
Plusieurs concours ont eu lieu, tant  l'attention de l'ensemble de *la rdaction* qu'*aux membres du club*. Et oui ! Votre nom peut apparaitre dans ces listes.
Pour cela, il vous suffit de contribuer aux diffrents apports de ressources qui sont hberges par Developpez.com. N'hsitez pas  contacter un responsable de rubrique pour proposer vos contributions et faire vivre notre Communaut.


Jai le plaisir de vous annoncer les membres laurats de chaque concours !  ::): 


*Le top des modrateurs les plus actifs :*

escartefigueNoSmokingProgElecTPierre Fauconnieral1_24f-lebUserfafabzh6N_BaHSergioMaster


*Les responsables de rubriques les plus actifs :*

Ce sont les Community Manager et le Comit De Direction qui ont tabli la liste en examinant le travail de chaque responsable bnvole.

Pierre Fauconnierf-lebdourouc05chrtopheLittleWhite


*Les responsables modration les plus actifs :*

Delias


*Les responsables de services les plus actifs :*

dourouc05 - Livresvermine - Jeux concours


*Le top des rdacteurs les plus prolifiques :*

Userlaurent_ott

Les rdactions prennent en compte la rdaction proprement dite, les traductions, les Q/R de FAQ et la gabarisation des articles.


*Le top des blogueurs les plus actifs :*

Philippe TulliezmatserLittleWhitefluctusSb.Rhona MaxwelinformerPatrick_EmmabuntusMadmac



*Le top des newsers les plus actifs :*

LittleWhitevermine


*Le top des uploaders les plus actifs :*

Sve@rAffreuxJojpRoland Chastainpedro18


*Le top des correcteurs les plus actifs :*

escartefigueClaudeLELOUP


*Le top des critiques les plus actifs :*

C'est le classement des plus gros critiques de livres.

dourouc05David BleuseGuesset


*Pour clore cette dition, nous remercions les membres qui ont effectu des ralisations spciales :*

djibril - Maintenance des outils de rdactionescartefigue - Relecture des newsWinjerome - Assistance soutenue  la rdactionWinjerome - Modration exceptionnelle


Pour encourager les laurats, quelques remerciements et cadeaux symboliques qui sont trs peu compars au temps pass :

nos flicitations les plus sincres ;un trophe concours (des points en plus sur le systme de rang). 


Bonnes vacances !  ::):

----------

